# SUBS IN THE REAR DECK.....



## 55BUICK

Does anyone know, if it is better to put the subs in the rear deck or an actual box style in the trunk. I have a 62' and I am trying figure out a simple set up. I am thinking about 4-6x9's in the rear deck but I also want a just enough bass to sound real crisp!! ANY POINTERS OUT THERE?????


----------



## playboi13

> _Originally posted by 55BUICK_@Apr 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20428248
> *Does anyone know, if it is better to put the subs in the rear deck or an actual box style in the trunk. I have a 62' and I am trying figure out a simple set up. I am thinking about 4-6x9's in the rear deck but I also want a just enough bass to sound real crisp!! ANY POINTERS OUT THERE?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not sure on an impala, but im doin two 8's in rear deck
in a ported enclosure in a 93 big body


----------



## 79 cutty

Do some searching there has been a couple topics about this. The only way you can get away with just subs in the rear deck is you have to have a free air sub to pull it off, and few of them are produced any more. 

Otherwise you are still going to need to do an enclosure for the subs under the rear deck and seal it off. Probably just easier to do an enclosure and port it up through the rear deck.


----------



## undr8ed

I did my caddy with a single 12" firing down and ported it through the center armrest on the rear seat... I'd imagine you could port it through the center of your seat too, where the og speaker would have been...


----------



## 55BUICK

Nice i was thinking about possibly porting it thru the rear deck also. I was told that it wouldnt sound good. I heard a friends subs, he pushed the port in thru the rear deck and it was a 55' Buick and it sounded good. Like I said I dont want anything big just a couple 8's or a single 10...Thanks for the feed back. Ill keep researching..... :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## 87gbody

> _Originally posted by 55BUICK+Apr 27 2011, 12:17 AM~20428248-->
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know, if it is better to put the subs in the rear deck or an actual box style in the trunk. I have a 62' and I am trying figure out a *simple set up*. I am thinking about 4-6x9's in the rear deck but I also want a just enough bass to sound real crisp!! ANY POINTERS OUT THERE?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put a 10 or 12 i the trunk sealed or ported with adequate power.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Apr 27 2011, 03:34 PM~20432352
> *Do some searching there has been a couple topics about this. The only way you can get away with just subs in the rear deck is you have to have a <s> free air </s> infinite baffle sub to pull it off, and few of them are produced any more.
> 
> Otherwise you are still going to need to do an enclosure for the subs under the rear deck and seal it off. Probably just easier to do an enclosure and port it up through the rear deck.
> *


Fi makes a sub called the IB3 that would work for this.

If hes looking for simple a regular box in the trunk would do the trick. I was gonna port mine through the deck but decided it was more trouble than its worth. Now I plan on on doing a regular rear facing port.


----------



## jayjr

4 6x9s sound nice and put out a crispy and clean sound... you have lows mids and highs all in one.. I have 4 6x9s in my 81 cutlass on the rear deck..


----------



## SixDeuce

Here is my setup in my deuce got 2 10's with aeroport and 2 6x9's on the sides of the subs pounds hella hard


----------



## 87gbody

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 27 2011, 07:05 PM~20433638
> *Here is my setup in my deuce got 2 10's with aeroport and 2 6x9's on the sides of the subs pounds hella hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 55BUICK

:0 Now that is sexy and clean.......... :werd:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 27 2011, 07:05 PM~20433638
> *Here is my setup in my deuce got 2 10's with aeroport and 2 6x9's on the sides of the subs pounds hella hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats real nice, gettin my wheels turnin


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by 55BUICK_@Apr 27 2011, 07:57 PM~20435551
> *:0 Now that is sexy and clean.......... :werd:
> *


Here goes pic of layout in rear deck


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 28 2011, 09:55 AM~20438723
> *Here goes pic of layout in rear deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean homie. do you have switches on the 62?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 28 2011, 08:55 AM~20438723
> *Here goes pic of layout in rear deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uhhhh..yessssssss :biggrin: :thumbsup: u guys take notes.this is a install... :wow:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 27 2011, 07:05 PM~20433638
> *Here is my setup in my deuce got 2 10's with aeroport and 2 6x9's on the sides of the subs pounds hella hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real clean work! Trunk shots??? :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3

HOW ABOUT IN A CADILLAC BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## 55BUICK

R THOSE 10's? And I am assuming that they are in a box and ported up, right?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Apr 28 2011, 01:57 PM~20440228
> *HOW ABOUT IN A CADILLAC BIG BODY :biggrin:
> *


Here is a link to one I did a "free air" install on. I hammers dam good for not using up hardly any trunk space. I used (4) Fi 12" IB3s powered by a Sundown 2000d.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=577188&hl=


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by resname93+Apr 28 2011, 08:45 AM~20439054-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats clean homie. do you have switches on the 62?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah no switches car was completed suck til I decided I wanted my music :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jeff Rohrer_@Apr 28 2011, 11:55 AM~20440218
> *Real clean work! Trunk shots??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by 55BUICK_@Apr 28 2011, 01:47 PM~20440980
> *R THOSE 10's? And I am assuming that they are in a box and ported up, right?
> *


Yes they are 10's and they are in a box potted with an aeroport


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

That trunk is sick homeboy. Class a work!


----------



## 55BUICK

NICE...was it custom made box or an after market box that fit just right?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 55BUICK_@Apr 28 2011, 08:47 PM~20444164
> *NICE...was it custom made box or an after market box that fit just right?
> *


Custom, you are more than likely not going to find a prefab box to fit your specifications in a situation like that.


----------

